# Meta-Shift-key in vnc client



## pedz (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm probably really showing my age here.

I'm using VNCThing on the Mac (10.3.6).  I have a VNC client on my AIX machine at work.  It is basically pretending to be an X11 server.  And I'm using emacs at work running as an X11 client with its display on the VNC server.

I can set the option in VNCThing "No local command keys" and that allows me to hit command-x on the mac keyboard and emacs sees Meta-x.  (Great so far).

But when I add shift to it, the shift is lost.  So Meta-$ (shift 4) comes out as Meta-4.  Meta-> comes out as Meta-.

"Alt" or "option" on the Mac keyboard seems to get lost.

I just noticed that command-q quits VNCThing... so I guess only some command-key combinations are sent across... others are not, and some are just changed.

Does anyone know a way around this problem?  Do other VNC clients for the Mac work the same?  I picked VNCThing because it had the most downloads from version tracker.


----------



## Xtian (Nov 22, 2004)

If my memory is correct a client called Chicken of the VNC, sends all commands to the server.


----------



## pedz (Nov 22, 2004)

Update:

VNCThing: My copy may be confused or broken.  Command-Q quits the application even though the documentation clearly says it should not.  This is with the option "No local commands" option set.

VNC Viewer: This seems to transmit all the key data except the option key is the Meta key.  This is a great logical idea but unfortunately, it isn't what I'm looking for.  Getting my fingers to switch from command to option isn't going to happen.

Chicken of the VNC: As far as the keyboard interface, this seems to be very complete.  The shift, control, option, and command keys can each be set to what modifier to send.  The set up can be put into profiles and particular connections can use particular profiles.  The down side is it seems to be a little sluggish with the mouse tracking but that does not bother me much.

Hope this helps the next guy...


----------

